# Und hier ist mein/unser Teich



## gartenwusel (22. Juli 2009)

Hallöchen zusammen,
hätten wir Euer Forum doch mal eher gefunden - viele Rätsel wären schneller gelöst gewesen. Seit gestern weiß ich, wie unser Fische heißen (klar: Klaus, Heinz, Berni, Käthe, usw., aber mit Nachnamen __ Goldorfe), warum der "Blubber an heißen Tagen hochkommt, dass die GH tatsächlich höher sein kann als die KH,...

Wir (mein Lebensgefährte Michael und ich) haben unseren Schwimmteich jetzt im dritten Jahr. Damals hat ihn ein Fachmann weitgehend nach unseren Wünschen angelegt. Die Schwimmzone ist 1,70 m an der tiefsten Stelle,  es gibt eine flache Relaxzone für uns, einen flachen "Seitenarm" für´s Getier, breite Stufen als Einstieg (man wird ja nicht jünger) und einen separaten Pflanzenklärbereich. Nur gegen die steilen Wänden konnte ich mich nicht durchsetzen. Ist zwar kein Problem beim Schwimmen, aber die Ufergestaltung macht uns noch Kopfzerbrechen Am Rand liegt in weiten Teilen die Folie nackt. Müssen wir dringend noch ändern, aber wie???

Zwei, drei Sachen würden wir heute anders machen, aber unser Teich ist für uns wie Urlaub. Insbesondere jetzt, wenn wir abends von der Arbeit kommen!

Und jede Menge Viehzeug gibt´s: __ Frösche, __ Molche, verschiedene __ Libellen, __ Egel (bäh), __ Rückenschwimmer,__ Gelbrandkäfer,... sogar ein Eisvogel kommt und frißt unsere Fischchen. Es sei ihm gegönnt, sind genug da!

Anbei ein paar Fotos vom Teich (auf Wunsch gern mehr), Tierfotos gib´s ja eigentlich schon genug.

Schönen Sommerabend noch,
Birgit


----------



## katja (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Und hier ist mein/unser Teich*

hallo ihr 2 und :willkommen im forum!

euer teich ist ein traum  aber das bild mit den fröschen ist ja der hammer 
hast du den allen nen kuss versprochen oder auf was lauern die?


----------



## gartenwusel (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Und hier ist mein/unser Teich*

Nix Kuss versprochen - sind alles meine Ex, zum Frosch verhext! :__ nase 
Sag´s nicht meinem Micha

Gruß,
Birgit


----------



## Aristocat (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Und hier ist mein/unser Teich*

Hallo Birgit und "kein __ Rückenschwimmer"!
:Willkommen2 Habe mich eben durch Dein Album geschmunzelt Der Teich ist ein Traum und die Froschpyramide der Brüller


----------



## katja (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Und hier ist mein/unser Teich*



gartenwusel schrieb:


> Nix Kuss versprochen - sind alles meine Ex, zum Frosch verhext!


 ich sag nix, wenn du mir verrätst, wie das geht....  

ich finde, dieses froschbild hat doch durchaus kalenderqualität! das musst du unbedingt zur wahl einstellen, wenn es soweit ist


----------



## CoolNiro (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Und hier ist mein/unser Teich*

Hallo Birgit und Michael,

toller Teich, wahnsinn das Froschbild 

Die Ränder der steilen Wände kann man mit
Ufermatten z.B. von http://www.naturagart.com/naturagart/naturagart/das-naturagart-ufermatten-system.html abdecken.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## gartenwusel (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Und hier ist mein/unser Teich*

Hallo Andy,

Deine Vorgarten-Wasserlandschaft habe ich schon beim surfen im Forum entdeckt. Gefällt mir gut. Man wird ja anscheinend echt süchtig nach immer mehr Wasser im Garten.

Wir haben auch schon überlegt, noch einen "richtigen" Naturteich zu bauen. Mir flachen Ufern, so wie es sich gehört.

An die Ufermatten von Naturagard habe ich auch schon gedacht. Eigentlich wollte ich den unseren Schwimmteich auch nach deren Konzept sebst bauen (mit ein paar Freunden zur Unterstützung), bin aber überstimmt worden.

Hast Du (oder jemand anderes) Erfahrung mit den Ufermatten an Steilufern? Die hängen ja bei uns dann nur lose im Wasser rum, oder? Muss man die nciht irgendwie befestigen? 

Gruß,
Birgit


----------



## CoolNiro (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Und hier ist mein/unser Teich*

Hallo Birgit,

Sucht ist das richtige Wort 

Es gibt halt nix schöneres, darum plane ich 
schon wieder für die 3. und letzte Hausseite :crazy

Wenn ich richtig informiert bin gibt es die Matten mit
Pflanztaschen die dann beschwert sich an die Folie drücken.
Zum anderen müsste es auch Matten geben die auf einer
Seite auch Folie haben und auf die andere Folie geklebt
werden...aber dazu können Dir die Steilwandexperten
bestimmt mehr sagen, da ich da nicht über selbstgemachte
Erfahrung verfüge.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Christine (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Und hier ist mein/unser Teich*

Hallo Birgit,

schöner Teich! Eine kleine Korrektur: Klaus, Heinz, Berni, Käthe und ihre Geschwister heißen mit Nachnamen __ GoldELRITZE. Und da solltet ihr froh drüber sein...300 Goldorfen - eine Horrorvorstellung...

Die Ufermatten sind wie Andy schon beschrieb: einmal als Taschenmatten. Sand rein, hängen runter. Hab ich bei meinen Steilwändchen auch gemacht, funtkioniert gut. Es gibt aber die Ufermatten auch zum Ankleben. Dann heißen sie Verbundmatte und haben auf der Rückseite PVC. Ergo funktioniert das aber nur auf PVC-Folie. Beide Mattenarten bekommst Du bei Naturagart.

Achso - und Euer Haufen __ Frösche gehört auf jeden Fall in den Fotowettbewerb. Find ich auch.


----------



## gartenwusel (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Und hier ist mein/unser Teich*

Hallo Christine, hallo Andy,

upps, da bin ich wohl reingefallen 





blumenelse schrieb:


> heißen mit Nachnamen __ GoldELRITZE.



Natürlich habe ich in Eurem Forum den richtigen Namen für unsere Großfamilie gefunden. Aber mich haben wohl Freunde und Bekannte verrückt gemacht, die immer meinten, unsere Fische wären Goldorfen. Die haben nie geglaubt, das die Fischchen nicht mehr wachsen. Also: Goldelritze, Goldelritze, Goldelritze...

Werd´s schon noch kapieren.

Vielen Dank für Eure Tipps zu Thema Ufermatten. Ankleben ist eher nicht das richtige bei uns. Da muss ich ja wieder jede Menge Wasser rauslassen. Außerdem ist die Folie schon so "dreckig", dass wir sie erst mit Mühe säubern müssten. Und unsere ist, glaube ich, nicht aus PVC.

Wird wohl tatsächlich dann die Matte mit den Taschen. Auch wenn unser Teichbauer sicher davon abraten wird, weil wir ja mit dem Sand wieder "viel zu viele Nährstoffe" in den Teich bringen.

Die __ Frösche werden wir natürlich gerne in den Fotowettbewerb geben. Gute Idee.

Gruß,
Birgit


----------



## CoolNiro (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Und hier ist mein/unser Teich*

Hallo Birgit,

statt Sand kannst Du auch gewaschenen Kies
in die Taschen tun.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## gartenwusel (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Und hier ist mein/unser Teich*

Danke Andy,

wenn wir Euch nicht hätten....

Selbst wären wir auf den Kies wahrscheinlich erst im Jahr 2028 gekommen!!

Jetzt steht dem Projekt Ufermatte nix mehr im Weg. Außer vielleicht ... den Anfang zu finden.

Gruß,
Birgit


----------



## CoolNiro (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Und hier ist mein/unser Teich*

Viel Glück dabei, Ihr macht das schon 

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Annett (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Und hier ist mein/unser Teich*

Hallo Birgit.

Habe dieses Thema erst heute entdeckt. 
Schöner Teich. 

Die Folie scheint an den Rändern sehr sauber über eine Kante gezogen zu sein.... wie sieht es denn dahinter aus (also Richtung Garten) und wie wurde die Folie an dieser Kante befestigt?
Die Ufermatte zieht nämlich Wasser aus dem Teich. Wenn man sie dann über den Rand zieht, verschwindet das Wasser im Erdreich. :?
Nur mal so als Hinweis, bevor Du los legst...


----------



## gartenwusel (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Und hier ist mein/unser Teich*

Hallo Annett,

woran ihr so alles denkt...

Der Rand unseres Schwimmteiches ist ein Rahmen aus Beton. Und der ist etwas höher als der Garten, sprich Blumenbeet, Sandstrand und Rasen. Damit keine Erde, sprich: Nahrstoffe, ins Wasser gelangen. Sagt der Teichbauer. Die Folie selbst hat noch ungefähr 30-40 cm Überstand und ist unter Wiese bzw. Sand vergraben. Befestigt ist sie nicht mehr extra. Bisher müssen wir also nur darauf achten, dass die umliegenden Pflanzen nicht allzusehr mit ihren Wurzel ins Wasser wachsen und es raussaugen.

Uns ist klar, dass wir das Ende der Folie wieder freilegen müssen und wegen der Saugwirkung die Ufermatten vom Garten trennen müssen. Das habe ich mir auch schon bei Euch und Naturagard angesehen. Aber darüber grüble ich nun auch schon wieder. Ich mag die vielgepriesene Steinreihe zum einklemmen der Folie nicht, mag keine Alukante und keinen gepfasterten Weg direkt am Teich. Ich müsste die Folie am Rasen festtackern. 

Ich hab noch mal zwei Fotos auf denen man den Rand sehen kann (oder auch nicht, weil Gras drüber wächst) angehängt.

Und danke nochmal an alle für die Komplimente zum Teich!

Gruß,
Birgit


----------



## Annett (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Und hier ist mein/unser Teich*

Hallo Birgit.

Mein Vorschlag wäre dann so eine Lösung:

 Denk Dir den Teich einfach nur senkrecht abfallend und unter dem Stein Eure "Mauer" aus Beton...

Allerdings müßten die Steine zum Gewicht der Matten passen. Christine hatte Granitsteine für Ihren Teichbau. 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/media/albums/208&pictureid=2907
Evtl. wären die auch was für Euch? Mich dünkt, ich hätte schon größere Granitrasenkantensteine gesehen.


----------



## gartenwusel (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Und hier ist mein/unser Teich*

Hallo Annett,

im Prinzip wahrscheinlich die einzige Möglichkeit!

Aus Granit sind tatsächlich schon die Stufen in den Teich und eine kleine Brücke.

Jetzt kommt mein Aber:

Dadurch wird der Teichrand insgesamt sehr hoch. Und das bei den steilen Wänden?!? Die __ Frösche mögen das ja noch mit ´nem Sprung schaffen (obwohl die lieber klettern), aber wenn Nachbars Katze mal wieder reinfällt oder die Vögel etwas trinken wollen...

Jetzt bin ich wieder unsicher. Nenn´mich aber bitte nicht zickig. Ich will nur das Beste für uns alle. Das macht mich oft so wild unentschlossen.

IchmachmirjetztneFlascheWeinaufunddenkdrübernach!!!!!!!!!!!
Und besprech´s mit meinen Micha.

Schönen Abend noch,
Birgit


----------



## gartenwusel (8. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Und hier ist mein/unser Teich*

Hallöle,

für alle, die es interessiert haben wir die Entstehung  
unseres Schwimmteiches dokumentiert. Hier sind die Fotos:

 [
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/url]


----------

